# Dual sub wiring and amplification



## pwest (Oct 8, 2006)

I just bought 2 older Snell 750Thx passive subs and need to Know the best way to wire and power them.The subs are rated at 200 watts @ 8 ohms. I have a Yamaha P2201 pro amp that is rated 230 per ch. @ 8 ohms,But Crown recommends 1.6 to 2.5 the power for the speaker rating, So shouild I get a higher power amp and bridge it? Then what is the best way to wire them? in series or parallel? and do I keep my Velodyne CT-120 in the system or retire it? I will be feeding the subs from the sub pre out of my receiver


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hey there pwest,

If I understand everything correctly, I'd probably start by running each of the two Snell subs on each channel of the Yamaha amp. See how that goes.

I always like to have more power than necessary, but I'm thinking you should be OK with that amp. If you find that it's running out of steam, you might consider a pro amp such as a Crown, QSC, Behringer, etc. 

You'll have to see about the Velodyne. Will you need it? Not sure. Get the Snells going, do some room measurements with REW and then see what's up.

Anyway, there are some ideas off the top of my head.

Good luck!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Just to clarify, the Yamaha P2201 is rated 200 watts per ch. @ 8 ohms, not 230 watts. 

http://www.yamaha.com/yamahavgn/CDA...526DETYP%253DATTRIBUTE%2526LGFL%253DY,00.html

Just be careful not to clip the amp.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Pwest, you should probably wire them is series unless your amp can handle larger current loads. The load in series would be @16 ohms where as in parallel, depending on the reactive characteristics of the subs, could go below 8 ohms and possibly damage your amps. The more power you can use, the more headroom available for your bass. With both subs hooked up, you will not exceed their power rating. Hope this helps. Dennis


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

drdoan said:


> Pwest, you should probably wire them is series unless your amp can handle larger current loads. The load in series would be @16 ohms where as in parallel, depending on the reactive characteristics of the subs, could go below 8 ohms and possibly damage your amps.


But he's got a stereo amp (that claims to deliver 350 WPC into 4 ohms) and stereo subs. If that's the case, don't you think he should just use the Left Channel to drive one sub, and the Right Channel to drive the other?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Right, I missread his post. If using a stereo amp, then just hook up one sub per channer. Thanks for pointing that out. Of course, he doesn't have to worry about the amp power being higher than the rated speaker wattage as long as he doesn't over drive the subs. Dennis


----------



## pwest (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. The receiver is a HTR-5890 Yamaha 7.1 THX. I thougt the simple way to do this was run a y conector from the sub pre-out to the left and right inputs on the amp and hook up a sub to each channel. The owners manual states power on the amp is 200 watts at 20 to 20KHZ or 230 at 1KHZ. both channels driven. This amp is temporary because I will be using it for the front channels after I buy 2 more yamaha amps for surround and surround back channels. I am thinking Crown for the subs .


----------

